

Is OpenStack the next Linux? - stevewillensky
http://www.businesscloudnews.com/2013/06/10/will-history-repeat-itself-with-openstack-2/

======
bifrost
I think OpenStack is the next CP/M ripoff, we've got quite a few iterations to
go before its Linux quality. I can't wait to see it with FreeBSD quality after
that!

